
Could the US Government’s Objection to Glyphosate Verdict Be a Turning Point? - rmason
https://www.croplife.com/crop-inputs/could-the-u-s-governments-objection-to-glyphosate-verdict-be-a-turning-point-for-agriculture
======
Accujack
Like any headline with an open ended question in it, this one can be answered
"No".

In any case, the US Government is not presently making decisions based on
science, only political influence (and therefore money from Bayer) so this is
really just more corporate welfare in disguise.

------
aiscapehumanity
Finally some rationality on the horizon!

~~~
perl4ever
How does a rational person distinguish the situation with glyphosate from the
one previously with leaded gasoline?

Well, I guess the answer is pretty obvious - look for large scale experiments
that have already been done - compare countries that introduced it at
different times or that have banned it. So why don't I read about such an
analysis?

